# Transfer to Houston



## sharmanfamily (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello - I am new to all this, so forgive me if I'm in the wrong place and indeed if my query has been answered else where on the forum!
My husband may have an opportunity to transfer with his company to Houston. His company is a very large global organization who manage transfers quite frequently. We are currently waiting to hear back from the HR department about a few issues, but I considered joining this forum for some 'real' advice. Firstly, with a company transfer, will my husband and in turn my daughters and I be eligible for green cards at some stage?? I am excited about the prospect of experiencing life in the states, but worry about the permanency of the situation. Also, will I be able to work? I'd like to, however I've read it depends on certain visa's - maybe someone could clarify this for me?
Lastly, we are planning a short vacation to Texas, in particular Houston for a recky....if any one knows the area - might they suggest good family neighbourhoods to scout around? Thanks )


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I've moved your post to a thread of its own so it will get a bit more attention.

On a company transfer, it will depend on the type of visa the company puts you up for. The most common for this type of transfer is the L visa, and with that visa there is indeed the possibility for a green card after a while. (Depends, though, on how the company chooses to handle things.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The 'trailing spouse' of someone on an L-type visa is allowed to work.


----------

